# Power Practice Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam, 2nd Edition



## eBreak (Jan 15, 2016)

I noticed that there is a new edition of 'Power Practice Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam, 2nd Edition by John A. Camara, PE'. Description of the new edition from the ppi website states:

*New Edition. The Most Realistic Practice for the Electrical and Computer PE Power Exam*

_Power Practice Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam_ provides comprehensive practice for the NCEES Electrical Principles and Practice (PE) Power exam. This book contains two realistic, full-length exams, each with 80 multiple-choice problems. All exam topics are covered, from circuit analysis to applications of codes and standards.

Consistent with the actual exam, the problems in _Power Practice Exams_ require an average of six minutes to solve. Enhance your time-management skills by taking each exam within the same eight-hour time limit as the actual exam. Then, evaluate your performance using the answer keys. Comprehensive step-by-step solutions to quantitative problems demonstrate accurate and efficient problem-solving approaches. Qualitative solutions explain the correct answers and present related supportive information.

It appears from the description that the problems are more 'in line' with the NCEES style problems i.e. 6 minute solutions problems. Has anyone had a chance to review this new edition? How are the problems difficulty wise?


----------



## PinoyPE (Jan 15, 2016)

Judging from their last edition ,the questions in the book were not even remotely close to the questions on the actual exam. The statement on the front cover "the most realistic practice you can get for the electrical PE exams" is a joke. These are probably recycled questions from the reference manual by the same author.In my opinion another $85 is not worth it.


----------



## eBreak (Jan 19, 2016)

That's unfortunate. I was hoping there would be another source of quality practice problems. Currently have NCEES, Graffeo, Spin-ups, and Complex for my resources. Guess, I'll just stick with those books. Anyways, thanks for your input.


----------



## TryingToPassPE (Mar 29, 2018)

So, I have received my admission letter today from NCEES. I was supposed to change the exam from Computer Engineering Focus to Power Focus.  I've miss the deadline at this point to change.  I know this is a desperation move but does anyone have anything I could have as a reference. Link, books etc to buy to try to study in a less than 2 week period to pass this exam.

Let me know. Anything is appreciated.


----------

